# Banjo minnow



## reel em in (Sep 5, 2006)

Has anyone seen or used these soft plastics-www.banjominnow.com I saw them being used on a fishing show and even though the add is very gimmicky they have a half decent swimming action and are easily interchangeable if u need 2 step up or down in size-or r they just a cheap con?? :?
p.s-on the fishing show they caught a gazillion fish using them...


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

reel em in said:


> Has anyone seen or used these soft plastics-www.banjominnow.com I saw them being used on a fishing show and even though the add is very gimmicky they have a half decent swimming action and are easily interchangeable if u need 2 step up or down in size-or r they just a cheap con?? :?
> p.s-on the fishing show they caught a gazillion fish using them...


will they work on barra????


----------



## Slim (Mar 4, 2008)

Yeah it was a good advert... There is a product review of them on the bass-pro website. 
http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...r=97431&hvarTarget=search&cmCat=SearchResults

mainly negative reviews.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

reel em in said:


> I saw them being used on a fishing show...


Saw this on Saturday, a crap informercial at best.

One of my customers bought some, awaiting a donation shortly! ( Swap for Grande Flat White )


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

i saw that recently as an infomercial and all i can say i was like;

"what the.........."

seems to have a good action for deep jigging for snapper, but for flathead and bream, NO way


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

That info-mercial has been around for years,

I got sucked in about 7 years ago by these things, the best thing about them was the weighted hooks they came with. Though the hook eye wasn't closed properly on any of them and I had to close each one with some pliers myself.

Steer clear there are plenty of better units on the market.


----------



## reel em in (Sep 5, 2006)

Thanks for the tip-i knew someone on here mustve tried them.Ill go and waste my hard earned on something else......

r u sure thats how u spell scenter??


----------

